# why do people seem to dislike the work "brifter" ?



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

*why do people seem to dislike the word "brifter" ?*

I was first introduced to integrated brake/shifters as brifter, but when I use that term online people shudder. What is wrong with the word? yes I'm a newbie.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I got no problem with the word.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Because it's an ugly portmanteau?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have no problem with it. The longer you visit these forums the more you'll see picky stuff like this. Some will gasp if you say seat instead of saddle, everybody seems to like the word, "set." You don't just go buy new wheels, you buy a wheel set, or a frame set. I figure as long as I can understand what somebody's saying or talking about, then we can communicate. I'm good with that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IIRC a member here has a signature that says (paraphrasing) 'brifter is a lame word'. 

I agree.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

The word is offensive to my hearing and my mouth refuses to utter such a word...


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

You got me....sure is a lot easier than saying "Integrated shift / brake lever"


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

andulong said:


> You got me....sure is a lot easier than saying "Integrated shift / brake lever"


It is 2011. Everything is integrated. It is redundant.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In Norwegian it's _girbremsehåndtak_*. I do not like _brifter_ and I do not like _Campy_**. Call me an Euro, or better, European snob.

*gear brake handle
**Campagnolo has actually trademarked that lame word. Horrors.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I have no problem with it. The longer you visit these forums the more you'll see picky stuff like this. Some will gasp if you say seat instead of saddle, everybody seems to like the word, "set." You don't just go buy new wheels, you buy a wheel set, or a frame set. I figure as long as I can understand what somebody's saying or talking about, then we can communicate. I'm good with that.


A wheel is one. A set is 2.

A frame is just that. A frameset includes a fork, hopefully matching.

And as for the b word, lame, redundant, offensive. I'd like to see it banished.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

brifter...see, that wasn't so bad was it?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldn't say that it's redundant...

STI/Ergo/Double Tap, bar end shifters, grip shifters, DT shifters, thumb shifters, "Rapidfires"...
There are a lot of shifters. Brifter tells you it's an integrated brake/shift lever.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Shifters are over rated


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> IIRC a member here has a signature that says (paraphrasing) 'brifter is a lame word'.
> 
> I agree.


that'd be me 
i think it just sounds stupid. we're on ROAD bike review, we all know it's an integrated brake/shifter. if it's an old bike, it's a _down-tube shifter_. if it's a tt bike, it's a _bar-end shifter_. no manufacturer calls them _brifters_. if i went to any of my fellow pro team mechanics and asked for a spare brifter because one of my riders crashed and broke theirs i'd be laughed out of the union. 
in conclusion, i'd like to ask all of you to join me in my mission to remove the word from our collective vocabulary. i know it's a small thing, but it's such a lame word! thank you for your time:thumbsup:


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*you sorta answered your own question*

You won't say that for long as a newbie. You'd never hear it at the shop; only online. I always visualize a gym short wearin', tanktop sportin' guy with a fanny pack hangin' from his hip.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Had a pre-Christmas party with the kids & grandkids. I had to make a trip to the grocery store before they got here. I bought a milk set, a cereal set, and 2 apple sets. I guess I was lucky my brifters worked all right on the trip.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

was the milk and cereal integrated?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

It's a stupid word that tries to saw 2-Things at once.
1. Brakes
2. Shifter
3. Cool

john


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jmlapoint said:


> It's a stupid word that tries to saw 2-Things at once.
> 1. Brakes
> 2. Shifter
> 3. Cool
> ...


thank you john!


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> A wheel is one. A set is 2.
> .


but what if you say "wheels", do you have to clarify that it's a set and not just multiple wheels to show that you didn't buy two fronts or two rears, or that you didn't buy 14 wheels?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

roscoe said:


> but what if you say "wheels", do you have to clarify that it's a set and not just multiple wheels to show that you didn't buy two fronts or two rears, or that you didn't buy 14 wheels?


There's nothing wrong with "wheels" meaning the plural of wheel.

A "wheelset" has the implication that it's a pair, front and rear, that belong together.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

This has to be one of the funniest threads I've read in the past year. When I read the title, I knew I was in for some humor. I do agree that the word "brifters" sounds stupid but it's funny to read how profane the word is perceived to be among fellow riders.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

The dislike, indeed even the outright hatred, of the word "brifter" by some people is precisely the reason I changed to Campy, on which the upshift, downshift, and brake levers are all completely separate from each other. I found I could no longer stand the mental anguish of trying to talk about my Shimano STI levers using a word that I knew not everyone would deem acceptable.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It was some time ago, but the first time I came across "brifter" it was posted by a Brit on Campyonly.com.

Personally, I think it's a stupid contraction but I've yet to lose sleep over it.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Every hobby has it's anal and petty participants with way to much free time and internet sites devoted to that hobby are their playgound. (If you need proof of this plug compact v standard or sram v shimano in the search function.)

So little quirks like hatred of a word are bound to pop up now and then.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

"In case you're wondering what a "wheelset" is, it's just a pair of wheels that costs too much."

- bikesnobnyc


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> "In case you're wondering what a "wheelset" is, it's just a pair of wheels that costs too much."
> 
> - bikesnobnyc


Hahahahahahaha. +1


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

"Brifter" is brillig, and frabjous, too.

Portmanteau words are fun. If you don't like a particular one, don't use it. 

So keep your ballset in your pantset and don't fuss too much over what words people use. Language is a living thing.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

JCavilia said:


> So keep your ballset in your pantset and don't fuss too much over what _*wordset*_ people use. Language is a living _*thingset*_.


FIFY.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Since we are on the topic of new or unique words...what do you think of this one? Brifting: verb, The act of braking and shifting with the same lever at the same time. See Brifter or Brifter set.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

andulong said:


> Since we are on the topic of new or unique words...what do you think of this one? Brifting: verb, The act of braking and shifting with the same lever at the same time. See Brifter or Brifter set.


i will find you...i will hunt you down...grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

Are you refudiating the use of brifter? I think you misunderestimate its usage.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I hate it when people refers to Shimano/Sram gruppos. Unless you live in Italy, use GROUP! 
Here's a good one - "Campy STI brifter" :frown2:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

|3iker said:


> I hate it when people refers to Shimano/Sram gruppos. Unless you live in Italy, use GROUP!
> Here's a good one - "Campy STI brifter" :frown2:


the horror, the horror


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

It's not a Brifter, it's a Shrake.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

|3iker said:


> *I hate it when people refers to Shimano/Sram gruppos. Unless you live in Italy, use GROUP! *
> Here's a good one - "Campy STI brifter" :frown2:


Your criteria differs from Wikipedia. The country of origin is irrelevant.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruppo


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> It's not a Brifter, it's a Shrake.


for some reason that doesn't sound near as bad...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

OK kids. If I told you I bought new wheels for my bicycle yesterday, raise your hands if you'd have a problem figuring out that they were a pair, e.g., front & rear. 

Oh! And remember, don't raise your hand set, just one hand.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

andulong said:


> Since we are on the topic of new or unique words...what do you think of this one? Brifting: verb, The act of braking and shifting with the same lever at the same time. See Brifter or Brifter set.


That's a very useful verb, since I tend to brift every time I try a ShimaNO-equipped bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

about "set" I understand its use when is a matching set

so 2 matching wheels front and read = wheel set 
2 different wheels ( no matter front and/or rear ) = wheels

a matching frame and fork = frameset
a frame and a fork = frame and fork

brifters is the kind of word guys on compacts/spacer stacks/flipped up stems would use.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

|3iker said:


> I hate it when people refers to Shimano/Sram gruppos. Unless you live in Italy, use GROUP!
> Here's a good one - "Campy STI brifter" :frown2:


I don't mind them using "gruppo" regardless of manufacturer, but the plural should be "gruppi." And the Italglish hybrid "grouppo" does bug me. 

Does a "groupset" come with more bits than a "group," or is it the other way around?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Omg!*



Salsa_Lover said:


> about "set" I understand its use when is a matching set
> 
> so 2 matching wheels front and read = wheel set
> 2 different wheels ( no matter front and/or rear ) = wheels.


I've been riding my road bike without a wheelset for years, and didn't know it!


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> I don't mind them using "gruppo" regardless of manufacturer, but the plural should be "gruppi."


Ahhhh this. I get irritated with campuses.. should be campi. Damned jesuit schooling.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> brifters is the kind of word guys on compacts/spacer stacks/flipped up stems would use.


they generally have saddle bags big enough to carry a small dog, too.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

And while we're on the topic, is there a better word for integrated spoon/fork utensiles?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

ElvisMerckx said:


> And while we're on the topic, is there a better word for integrated spoon/fork utensiles?


spork is easier to say than fpoon.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am laughing so hard at this thread that I am crying! Thanks everyone who participated in this and supplied me with the laughter I needed at this point in time!


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I am getting a spork set for Christmas!


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

Too funny. And some people are serious about brifters.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

sounds like a word a brosef would use.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I've been riding my road bike without a wheelset for years, and didn't know it!


See? I told you that's why you're so slow.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy. Apologies to rward.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Then there's the redundance of "Shimano STI". That translates "Shimano Shimano Total Integration."

Sort of like " the La Brea Tar Pits."


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*and now....*

Same thing as saying "NIC" card, which stands for "Network Interface Card card". I still say it though, I just can't bring myself to say "I have to put in this NIC" with out adding the word card to it too. 
BTW I learned of the word brifter here on RBR review*.

*there's another one for ya too


Richard said:


> Then there's the redundance of "Shimano STI". That translates "Shimano Shimano Total Integration."
> 
> Sort of like " the La Brea Tar Pits."


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

if it is a shimano total integration with a triple, is it a high plains brifter?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

martinrjensen said:


> Same thing as saying "NIC" card, which stands for "Network Interface Card card". I still say it though, I just can't bring myself to say "I have to put in this NIC" with out adding the word card to it too.
> BTW I learned of the word brifter here on RBR review*.
> 
> *there's another one for ya too


NIC card always annoys me.

So do "ATM Machine" and "PIN Number".

The best one ever though was at a WalMart credit card terminal: "Please Enter Your Personal PIN Number."


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the word. I especially like it because people like cxwench take it far too seriously.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TWB8s said:


> I like the word. I especially like it because people like cxwench take it far too seriously.


sweet...hey, when did you work for the national team? here or in europe? what are you doing now?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

fast ferd said:


> You won't say that for long as a newbie. You'd never hear it at the shop; only online. I always visualize a gym short wearin', tanktop sportin' guy with a fanny pack hangin' from his hip.


Its kinda like 'Cali' when talking about California. No one there sez 'Cali.' Its either NorCal or SoCal.

Least in the part of SoCal I was living in! YMMV in the rest of the state.

Brifter IS a pretty nifty shorthand for STI/Ergo/whatever SRAM calls their system, but on the whole, STI and Ergo are more understandable for specifically describing what you're riding.

M


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> NIC card always annoys me.
> 
> So do "ATM Machine" and "PIN Number".
> 
> The best one ever though was at a WalMart credit card terminal: "Please Enter Your Personal PIN Number."


I thought that was a Norwegian thing...

We call those silver discs CD-plater, which translates to CD discs. 

On the other hand we say PIN-kode.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

No body in Cali says Frisco for San Fran.

And let us not forget "sharrow" an bastardized combination of chevron and arrow.

I hate "rpms". It's "rpm": revolutions per minute, not revolutions per minutes. 

And since I was born in the US of A and grew up talking American, I feel comfortable saying group instead of gruppo, and derailer instead of derailleur...and flutist instead of flautist. 

Pardon the thread brift.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Because it sounds dumb.*

Why would you wear clothes, when you could just save yourself the trouble and wear sweats all day and all night?

Brifter is like that.

(/me says "Levers" or "Shifters" most of the time. Everyone knows I don't mean I want a Force _downtube_ shifter.)


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> sweet...hey, when did you work for the national team? here or in europe? what are you doing now?


1987-1992. Here. Electrician


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

TWB8s said:


> 1987-1992. Here. Electrician


now that we have the geezer bromance out of the way, could we please get back to the issue at hand??  ie NO BRIFTER NO WAY :mad2:


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

looigi said:


> And let us not forget "sharrow" an bastardized combination of chevron and arrow.


I might be wrong here but I thought Sharrow was a combintaion of "share" and "arrow" as in share the road.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> now that we have the geezer bromance out of the way



I prefer the word "breezer" :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TWB8s said:


> I prefer the word "breezer" :thumbsup:


you just officially became the 'keeper of the book of annoying words'


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just an update: Sheldon Brown still pwns all your n00b azzes.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Sheldon rules. I'm always referencing him in posts.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sheldon Brown uses Brifters


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

looigi said:


> No body in Cali says Frisco for San Fran.
> 
> And let us not forget "sharrow" an bastardized combination of chevron and arrow.
> 
> ...


That's Okay, we understand your language set.


----------



## BigDweeb (Jun 26, 2007)

I call the kit I wear to spin class my "spit"


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

The only good made up compound word is "sharted," or "sharting." Maybe "cankles" too. As in "I nearly sharted on my brifters when I saw her cankles."


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

SinnerDC2 said:


> Sheldon Brown uses Brifters


well, he recognizes that the word exists, but does he use it?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

ToF said:


> The only good made up compound word is "sharted," or "sharting." Maybe "cankles" too. As in "I nearly sharted on my brifters when I saw her cankles."


LOVE that quote!
:thumbsup: 

Such a good thread. Thanks everyone for the entertainment!


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> well, he recognizes that the word exists, but does he use it?


Not anymore


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

looigi said:


> No body in Cali says Frisco for San Fran.
> 
> And let us not forget "sharrow" an bastardized combination of chevron and arrow.
> 
> ...



Wow, you speak American? I thought it was English?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought the most widely spoken language on the USA is Spanish ?


----------



## rich888 (Feb 2, 2011)

Never made sense to me.


----------

